# Who has the cutest dog?



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay, so, here's the thread with pictures...

http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/18096-cutest-face-contest.html

Now vote. WHO HAS THE CUTEST DOG?

Skyler

Durbkat

TeddieXRuxpin

Jaylie

Digits Mama

SMoore

xxxlisaxxx

LeRoymydog

Roscosmom

MegaMuttMom

honeybear

FriendsOfZoe

Ella'sMom

Max'sHuman

Lorina

Inga

Darkmoon

Sheltiemom

RonE

ru66erduckc0nv0y

mrsd211

josiesmom

Veltish

ChrisyBZ

Patrickandduncansmom

CrazyDog

ShepLuvr

Mudra

rogueslg71

Shaina

Mdawn

Puppy_Love_122

poodlenuts

KumoES

Puppooch2

AkiraleShiba

Note: I am only posting each member once, even though they may have posted several of their dogs. Just be sure to specify which of their dogs is the cutest!

Also, as mentioned before, NO VOTING FOR YOUR OWN DOG. Everyone thinks their dog is the cutest in the world...At least, I know I do!! Lol.

Okay, now..MY vote. The choice was tough, lots of cute doggies....But I have to go with...Shaina's KIM! She is just too cute for words. I absolutely LOVE her ears!!

SO! I'll be on here to post scores every so often. As of now...Kim, 1, everyone else, zero.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Shouldn't we ahve a poll? Or does it only let you have so many to pick from?

I'm going to have to go with Lorina's Beavis! It was a close call, but that face is too cute. 

Man I can't vote for My babies.. *sniff*


----------



## KumoES (Nov 20, 2007)

Skyler's Koda


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Lots of cuties, but I'm going with MDawn's Uallis.


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

I am so stuck between, HONEYBEAR, ELLA, AND SNOOPY. 

I know I can only pick one so I shall go for hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm SNOOPY (DURBKAT)

If it was for the funniest it would have to be rougeslg71.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

Everyone's dogs are just so cute that it is really hard to decide, but I have to go with Lorina's dog BEAVIS!!!!! He just has this attitude, I can't describe it he is just to funny.

I would however be in big trouble with my 5 year old if I didn't at least mention her two favorites She LOVES Kim and she thinks that Inga is a Princess doggie. Even if I only get one vote I figured they could at least get a mention


----------



## petstar (Dec 7, 2007)

LeRoymydog That puppy face is soooo cute!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I vote darkmoon for having a dog that can look both tough and insanely goofy and cute. Did I get that right, Darkmoon is the one with the dog with the hat and goofy mouth picture and the picture with the tongue hanging out?


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay! So scores...

Shaina: 1
Lorina: 2
Skyler's Koda: 1
Mdawn's Uallis: 1
Durbkat: 1
LeRoymydog: 1
Darkmoon (I almost voted for her too.): 1

Keep voting! TeddieXRuxpin...I was going to make it a poll, but you can only have up to ten options.

Oh, and when do you think the voting should end? We have to have a time, or else the votes will keep coming. What about tuesday night, or wednesday morning? Maybe even thursday?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I had the hardest time deciding because I think that they are ALL adorable and want to smooch every one of them!!  

At first I narrowed it down to three choices....Inga's puppy, Darkmoon and Puppy_love's Belle....

I finally decided on Darkmoon....(I'm sorry, I can't remember the dog's name...Is it Carter?)


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

There all so dang cute I need a little more time


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

I am voting for Mdawn's Eddie. I love big black labs! Honeybear's Honey and Ella were close seconds for me.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

omgosh...I almost cant answer this. Everyones dogs are the cutest dogs in the world. I have to say Max by maxshuman. Sometimes I cant keep my eyes off of him.

Poodlenuts..your dogs are beautiful and amazing..what breed are they?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I have to say this is a tough one. I looked back at the thread and said "Awww" so many times on each page. Hmmm, I'm going to pick Esther (RonEs 2nd picture).

That was such a hard choice! Zoe and Blitz are soo cute too!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm easily bribed if anyone would like to try.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey! Where were the Elsa pictures?! You should've put her in


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> Hey! Where were the Elsa pictures?! You should've put her in


I agree she could definitely hold her own even with all of the stiff competition


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin's dog Teddie.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> TeddieXRuxpin's dog Teddie.


Aww I was starting to think my dogs weren't cute lol..


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

He looks like Snoopy.


----------



## mandella07 (Nov 28, 2007)

Very tough contest! They were all so cute!! But I'm voting for Esther (RonE's second picture) I LOVED IT!


----------



## Demetria06 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am going to vote for Shaina's Kim! She is soo beautiful!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> He looks like Snoopy.


Lol that's one way of looking at it haha.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Okay! Update. So far in the lead, we have Shaina, Lorina, Mdawn, (Because two of her dogs were nominated.) Darkmoon and RonE.

Shaina: 2
Lorina: 2
Skyler's Koda: 1
Mdawn's Uallis: 1
Mdawn's Eddie: 1
Durbkat: 1
LeRoymydog: 1
Darkmoon: 2
Max’shuman: 1
RonE’s Esther: 2
TeddieXRuxpin’s Teddie: 1

Also, we have someone else who you can vote for. Ozzy!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I missed OZZY! That would have made it much much harder


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm really torn between Beavis and Esther, I just love that picture of Esther's nose! 

I'm going to have to go with Beavis because I always love looking at his pictures...


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Alright! That puts Lorina in the lead!
Lorina: 3
Darkmoon: 2
RonE’s Esther: 2
Shaina: 2
Skyler's Koda: 1
Mdawn's Uallis: 1
Mdawn's Eddie: 1
Durbkat: 1
LeRoymydog: 1
Max’shuman: 1
TeddieXRuxpin’s Teddie: 1

Also, we have some new pictures. Adoggonebakery has Boomer and Holli. (I THINK that's the second dogs name.)

We will stop the voting thursday night...So get your votes in!

VOTE FOR JAYLIE AND BLITZ!!!

Blitz...










Jaylie...


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Snoopy says "Vote for me!









"Pweaseeee"


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG Durb!! You should have put that last picture in the contest!!

Come on!! Uallis and Eddie need more votes!! LOL!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Oops. Voted in wrong thread.

Digits Mama's Puddles. She could give flirting lessons.


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Patrick really would like a few votes. Look at his sweet face.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Inga's Carsten...I love the pic in the flowerpot!


p.s. Kim says "thank you" to nlkeple and Demetria06 for the votes...she's trying to convince me she should get a new toy for every vote she gets  Good thing Christmas is coming up!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Lorina: 3
Shaina: 2
Darkmoon: 2
RonE’s Esther: 2
Skyler's Koda: 1
Mdawn's Uallis: 1
Mdawn's Eddie: 1
Durbkat: 1
LeRoymydog: 1
Max’shuman: 1
TeddieXRuxpin’s Teddie: 1
DigitsMama's Puddles: 1
Inga's Carston: 1

Also, new dogs you can vote for.

Trapspeed
mel-d



Shaina said:


> Inga's Carsten...I love the pic in the flowerpot!
> 
> 
> p.s. Kim says "thank you" to nlkeple and Demetria06 for the votes...she's trying to convince me she should get a new toy for every vote she gets  Good thing Christmas is coming up!


nlkeple didn't vote for you...S/he voted for Lorina!! I was the other person that voted for you.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> nlkeple didn't vote for you...S/he voted for Lorina!! I was the other person that voted for you.


Oh dear, very sorry! That was all my fault, as I misinformed Le Mutt (Kim). I think I just saw nlkeple's comment from her five-yr-old, my bad!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*bump*

Keep voting!!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

*bump!*

We have someone new to vote for...Georgia! 

Should we make it so that everyone can vote for two different dogs?? We kinda need more votes!


----------



## north runner (May 6, 2007)

I love them all,so hard to pick one but for me its mdawns Uallis!


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Lorina: 3
Mdawn's Uallis: 2
Shaina: 2
Darkmoon: 2
RonE’s Esther: 2
Skyler's Koda: 1
Mdawn's Eddie: 1
Durbkat: 1
LeRoymydog: 1
Max’shuman: 1
TeddieXRuxpin’s Teddie: 1
DigitsMama's Puddles: 1
Inga's Carston: 1


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> Should we make it so that everyone can vote for two different dogs?? We kinda need more votes!


I was just thinking earlier that I wished I could vote for a second dog...I already know who it'd be.... 

Uallis and Eddie want to say "Thank you" to those who voted for them.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I honestly love Beavis, Snoopy and TeddyRuxpin because they are too cute, but my vote on this one will be for UALLIS. That face is just adorable... =)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Jaylie said:


> Should we make it so that everyone can vote for two different dogs?? We kinda need more votes!


Sounds good to me.

Edit: Maybe have "second" votes count for 0.5 points? Or is that too nerdy and complicated?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mudra said:


> I honestly love Beavis, Snoopy and TeddyRuxpin because they are too cute, but my vote on this one will be for UALLIS. That face is just adorable... =)


I know what you mean...its so hard to choose because they are ALL so adorable...I really like Zoe, Blitz, Jaylie and Patrick. In one post JenD said that maybe it would be better to vote on who has the best _photo_, instead of the cutest dog...I really like that suggestion. Maybe we can do that next? Or have we done one of "Who has the funniest photo"?

Oh...thanks for the vote for Uallis.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It has got to be Uallis for me. That dog has the sad puppy look down pat. LOL There were too many to chose from and they were all cute but I am going to stick with my number one answer... Uallis!


----------



## Veltish (Jul 29, 2007)

okay.. so two votes??? 
1. Uallis
2. Beavis

aww man..cant we up the votes to three...how bout four??? haha j/k. they're all so cute!!!!!


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

My vote go's to this one 








and this one  









If I could I would vote for them all


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Mdawn's Uallis: 5
Lorina: 4
Inga's Carston: 2
Shaina: 2
Darkmoon: 2
RonE’s Esther: 2
Skyler's Koda: 1
Mdawn's Eddie: 1
Durbkat: 1
LeRoymydog: 1
Max’shuman: 1
TeddieXRuxpin’s Teddie: 1
DigitsMama's Puddles: 1
Veltish's Gauge: 1
RonE's Molly: 1

And my second vote was Inga's CARSTON! WAY too cute.

Remember...Voting ends on Thursday, eight o'clock.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Second Vote: Max'sHuman's Max


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

2nd Vote: LeRoy and his beautifule smile. 

Beavis & I thank everyone who's voted for him.


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Right second vote is................. Honeybear... Ella you are so cute as well and it was a tough choice.

Strange thing is I do not like small dogs but these little things have me totally smitten


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh, I can't decide... Beavis, Kim... Nobel, elegant??? I think I am going to say Kim just because I like a taller dog. I am not good at this. There are far to many cute dogs and so little votes. Carsten can't believe anyone voted for him. He is so naughty. Thanks guys.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I vote for Ingas little pup. Not sure of his name though.

I'm surprised that people voted for me thanks  And yes I'm the one with the dog in the cowboy hat with the tounge hanging out (seems to be a trend with him)


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

My second vote is for SNOOPY. =) (If there's a third and fourth, it'll be for Beavis and TeddyRuxpin) 

My dogs are so out of this contest.. They aren't cute.. they are handsome.. LOL

This is CAIN..









and this is ABEL


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

My second vote is for beavis.


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

Mudra said:


> My dogs are so out of this contest.. They aren't cute.. they are handsome.. LOL


LOL I say the exact same about my own.


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

My second vote is for RonE's Molly.....who doesn't love a chocolate lab?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

nlkeple said:


> who doesn't love a chocolate lab?


The local police department, for one.

She's been busted twice in her young life.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

What's cuter than a 120 pound, droopy faced dog with a hat on????*UALLIS!!!!!!* Carter would be second for me, because he reminds me of Sandy (who I think is the cutest dog *EVER*).


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

RonE said:


> The local police department, for one.


Molly says that they just don't understand LOL


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

My second vote is for patrickandduncan'smom's Patrick! That last picture with his eyes squeezed so tight sold me!! That was just too cute!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

The humane society posted the professional version of Snoopy with santa. How could you not vote for Snoopy? lol


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> What's cuter than a 120 pound, droopy faced dog with a hat on????*UALLIS!!!!!!* Carter would be second for me, because he reminds me of Sandy (who I think is the cutest dog *EVER*).


My second vote is for *UALLIS *too. I LOVE that big droopy face.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think we should have broke it up in multiple catagories. Cutest puppy, most handsome dog, most beautiful dog, best photo. looking at puppies and adults is hard also big dogs and little dogs are hard to compare. IMO They are all cute. Look at those pictures there is not one unattractive dog on there.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

It's gotta be Inga's puppy! Just love that baby rottie look! So huggable!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Inga said:


> I think we should have broke it up in multiple catagories. Cutest puppy, most handsome dog, most beautiful dog, best photo. looking at puppies and adults is hard also big dogs and little dogs are hard to compare. IMO They are all cute. Look at those pictures there is not one unattractive dog on there.


I agree. I think next we should have a contest of who has "best picture" or something. That way some of our more creative members can show off their talent as well! It would really say something for who ever wins that because we all know how hard it is to get a good picture of our dogs!


----------



## patrickandduncan'smom (Aug 6, 2007)

Mdawn said:


> My second vote is for patrickandduncan'smom's Patrick! That last picture with his eyes squeezed so tight sold me!! That was just too cute!!


Patrick says thank you. He really appreciates it.

Since my first vote was for Mdawn's Eddie, I am going to stick with the lab theme and my second vote is for RonE's Molly. I love labs!


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Mudra said:


> This is CAIN..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could stare at Cain forever! He looks very handsome. Abel, now isnt that the cutest little smile! 

My second vote goes to Mudra's Cain, there is just something about him.....Can I have him?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Poodlenuts..lou and coup..Its one of those pictures where I stare at it..lol...So it must be the one I need to pick.....But it makes my tummy hurt to not be able to pick more ...But it wouldnt be a contest then would it.  This is harder than I thought it was gonna be!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

SILLYLILYKITTY, Cain said "Bow wow wowo wowowow".. 
babeldog translation:
"Thank you for the vote! Mommy said, if she can find someone who looks like me, she'll send him your way."


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> I could stare at Cain forever! He looks very handsome. Abel, now isnt that the cutest little smile!
> 
> My second vote goes to Mudra's Cain, there is just something about him.....Can I have him?


I know what you mean about Cain...for me I think its his coloring. I just love it. Cain and Abel are both great looking dogs.


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Uallis wins cutest puppy ( lol he is a puppy still )


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

yep, Uallis is still a puppy. He's only 9 months.  

and thanks!! I think he's pretty adorable myself!!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratz UALLIS.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hold your horses.  



Jaylie said:


> Remember...Voting ends on Thursday, eight o'clock.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

AM or PM? Which time zone?


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Hmm, I guess...My time? And I am in the California time zone...It is ten thirty right now...I'll be on at eight tonight to post the final scores! As of now...

Mdawn's Uallis: 6
Lorina: 5
Inga's Carston: 5
Shaina: 3
RonE's Molly: 3
Darkmoon: 2
RonE’s Esther: 2
Durbkat: 2
LeRoymydog: 2
Max’shuman: 2
Skyler's Koda: 1
Mdawn's Eddie: 1
TeddieXRuxpin’s Teddie: 1
DigitsMama's Puddles: 1
Veltish's Gauge: 1
Honeybear: 1
Patrickandduncan’smom’s Patrick: 1
Mudra’s Cain: 1
Poodlenuts: 1

And I agree with the idea to have another with different categories...Maybe each member could have two votes to each category. Who wants to host that one??


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

ACK! I'm late. Sorry! 

The winner...UALLIS!! Congratz!!

Second place...Lorina and Inga tied!

Third...Shaina's Kim, and RonE's Maggie tied!!

Anyone want to host another one with specific categories?

Also, WOW! 1015 views?? This was a VERY popular thread!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Woohoo! Congrats Uallis! 

Beavis is honored just to be nominated. Really. It's very touching to me that my little guy got any votes at all.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

WOOT!! WOOT!!

Congrats!! Give him a biggo hug!


----------



## nlkeple (Sep 24, 2007)

I think all the dogs in the competition need to get a nice bone or cookie to celebrate!!


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

congrats Uallis


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats, Uallis!!

If we're going to keep having contest, my camera needs to arrive so I have more pictures to choose from...right now I only have about 6 and the most recent are from July :-/. Oh, and I have to figure out to use the camera too


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Congrats, Uallis!!
> 
> If we're going to keep having contest, my camera needs to arrive so I have more pictures to choose from...right now I only have about 6 and the most recent are from July :-/. Oh, and I have to figure out to use the camera too


there easy to use you will have no problem working it, cant wait to see your pics  

you will be taking pics like this in no time 
http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q155/2baked/Landscapes /


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Poodlenuts those are great. What kind of camera do you have? Are you a professional or a hobbyist?

Congrats Uallis! I think you need to come to my house to celebrate with a Big kiss and a Nice Steak! MDawn, I will send him back in about 12 years is that a problem for you? LOL


----------



## poodlenuts (Dec 9, 2007)

Inga said:


> Poodlenuts those are great. What kind of camera do you have? Are you a professional or a hobbyist?


not even close to a pro, just a hobby  I love taking pics sometime I get a little cared away with it  
Sony cycber shot DSC-V1 5.0 


Thank you very much


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

voting, already? You guys are on the ball around here. Ahh well, the crown went to the clear winner! Congrats, Uallis!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

poodlenuts said:


> there easy to use you will have no problem working it, cant wait to see your pics
> 
> you will be taking pics like this in no time
> http://s135.photobucket.com/albums/q155/2baked/Landscapes /


Haha thanks for the vote of confidence poodlenuts, but I think your pics are a llittle out of my league 

Be prepared to drown in photos in a couple weeks when the camera arrives and gets all ready to go...I figure if I take a couple hundred I'm bound to get something good!


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

So when is Uallis's victory tour? He can hit Lorina and I in the same day. I want to see he and Sandy chewing on each other!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Uallis told me to tell everyone, "Thanks!".  He has a HUGE ego now and will be impossible to live with!!  

Actually, I'm surprised! I always thought Uallis is cute...but I'm biased. Otherwise, I didn't really think that a big, slobbering dog would be that cute to other people...

Anyway, thanks everyone! 

Oh yeah...Uallis is now making me refer to him as, "His Cuteness..." LOL!! Such an ego!!


----------

